# Case 444 ID9784600.



## Fireman8183 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, I just purchased my first tractor and I’m ready to start getting her cleaned up. First thing I did was look at the ID tag. It is stamped 444 and the product ID is 9784600. I looked it up online and I can not seem to match the product ID to anything. I assume it is 1980-81 because the closest ID I found was something like 9784364 (that ID is close but not exact, just going off memory). Would anyone be able to share their knowledge with me? My thanks in advance!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Fireman8183, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor is a 1980 year model. See attached internet site.
https://casecoltingersoll.com/cciProductionYear.pdf

The 9784364 on the tabulation is the first S/N number produced in year 1980. Yours would be an early 1980 production model


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.... nice unit. There are a few owners here, and an owner that has a few! I'm sure you will get some ideas on your unit soon.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.... nice unit. There are a few owners here, and an owner that has a few! I'm sure you will get some ideas on your unit soon.


Bill, I'm just excited to see Jssec hasn't bought them all...... YET

Fireman8183 --- Once you get the bug to paint it all up and make it "Purdy", here's a really good place to get some quality decals
http://www.maplehunterdecalstexas.com/case4441978andlater.aspx

Not sure how familiar you are with the CASE 400 series of tractors. Hopefully, you know about the Holding Valve issue. If not, here's an invaluable piece of information that has saved more than one guy a pair of underwear....

https://manuals.casecoltingersoll.com/FAQ/Microsoft Word - All about the Holding Valve.docx_watermarked.pdf


----------



## Fireman8183 (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you guys for all of your feedback...I have so much to learn about this piece. Does anyone know if these come standard with the ability to add the rear Pto? What I mean when I say this is that, do I just add hoses to the existing Pto that is there? Or is there a secondary Pto that I have to add?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Depends on what you're doing with the rear PTO. On the Case Factory H-70 & J-70 tillers, they ran a hyd motor on the tiller unit that attached via quick connects to an operating valve.









https://manuals.casecoltingersoll.com/OperatorManuals/Rotary Tiller H-70, J-70 Operator's Manual No. 9-50891.pdf

I have seen them with a hyd motor "hard mounted" on the tractor and they were using a PTO shaft to drive the accessory. Had a friend with a 446 that used that setup to drive a stationary belt conveyor at the barn and his sickle bar mower.


----------



## Fireman8183 (Jan 12, 2021)

I will not be doing to much with it, mainly just want to tinker and learn from it. Maybe knowing that if I need to lift and pull something I could give it a try and save my back. I don’t know of the condition of any of the hydraulics of this tractor yet. I do know that it is wet and greasy all over. I think my next steps will be to degrease it. Then Find out what’s causing the ignition fuse to blow. There must be a bad ground or short in there somewhere.. I noticed it happened when I turned the headlights on when the tractor was running... it stalled right out. Once I get that straightened out I’ll be able to see what works and what’s leaking.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Go to the manuals section of this Forum. I've posted most of my Case Manuals file, but there are some where the file is to big. If you need something that's not there, let me know.


----------



## Fireman8183 (Jan 12, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Go to the manuals section of this Forum. I've posted most of my Case Manuals file, but there are some where the file is to big. If you need something that's not there, let me know.


Thanks Bob


----------

